# بخصوص مجال السيفتي



## eng.sarhan (28 أكتوبر 2009)

اثناء البحث عن مجال السيفتي عثرت على هذا المنتدى الرائع لدي استفسا ر امامى وظيفة بشركة بترول ولكن تتطلب دورة فى السيفتي بصراحة انا مش فاهم المقصود بالسيفتي إيه بالظبط فياريت لو حد يوضح لنا بإختصار واماكن الدورات بمصر ومرتبات من يعمل بهذا المجال ؟؟


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي العزيز
وضعت موضوعك وبعد ساعات قليلة قلت ما حدش عارف
1- التسرع أمر غير مرغوب ولو بحثت في المواضيع لوجدت ما تريد
2- السيفتي هو السلامة المهنية وكل مواضيع القسم تتحدث عن ذلك
3- هناك موضوع متكامل عن الدورات في كل الدول تقريباً ستجد فيه مبتغاك


----------



## نادين احمد (29 مارس 2011)

اود ا اعرف اذا كان بألامكان الحصول على شهاده بالسيفتي حسب ما سمعت انها موجود بكل الدول بس انا اسكن بالعراق ودخت وانا استفسر دورات بلسلامه المهنيه لانها شي مهم كتير


----------



## ولله الحمد (4 أبريل 2011)

الاخ الفاضل safety هو كل ما يتعلق بسلامة الموقع والعاملين والمنشئات والافراد والمتعاملين وراس المال والمعدات والسلامة من الحريق والاسعافات الاولية وطرق صيانة اجهزة الاطفاء اليدوية وتامين بيئة العمل ونفخر بأنة رغم حداثة المجال بالنسبة للعالم العربى الا ان بة اساتذة كرام نستفيض منهم عالما / مثل الاستاذ غسان خليل عليوة وفى مصر اصبح هناك شباب تفخر بانهم من خبراء السلامة والحريق وشكرا لك


----------



## Engaboode (20 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شباب أنا مهندس كيميائي وحصلت وظيفه في مجال safty
وش رايكم من حيث الوظيفه والرواتب وهل يكون مطلوب هذا المجال لو اخذت خبره وحبيت انقل أي شركه
ارجوا الافاده بأقرررررررررررب وقت .
تحياتي لكم


----------

